

Ask HN: Downvotes of 'I disagree' comments. - tintin

Comments like "I disagree" get downvoted because they don't add value to the discussion. But doesn't the same apply to a downvote without commenting?
======
mooism2
If the comment being downvoted detracts from the discussion, then downvoting
it without commenting improves the discussion.

------
thristian
If somebody sees an on-topic comment they disagree with, and posts "I
disagree" with no further explanation, that's not adding value to the
discussion.

If somebody sees an on-topic comment they disagree with, and downvotes it with
no further explanation, that's not adding value to the discussion.

If somebody sees an off-topic comment that doesn't add value to the
discussion, they should downvote it so that other people won't be distracted
by it. Adding a comment saying "I downvoted you because your comment was off-
topic" would add even more noise, so don't do that.

